# Pte. Bradley Stephen Howell killed in forklift accident; Halifax  March 2006



## jmackenzie_15 (13 Mar 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/story/ns-howell-armoury20060313.html



> *Soldier crushed by forklift*
> Last updated Mar 13 2006 01:50 PM AST
> CBC News
> An army reservist was killed in an accident involving a forklift Sunday night at the Halifax Armoury.
> ...



I did a course with this guy... good trooper. 
My condolences to his family and anyone that knew him.

RIP Howell


----------



## muffin (13 Mar 2006)

RIP Pte. 

Condolences to friends and family.

muffin


----------



## beach_bum (13 Mar 2006)

Condolances.  A tragic accident.


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 Mar 2006)

Very Tragic, 

Hopefully Investigators will figure out how to prevent something like that from occurring again.

RIP


----------



## 291er (13 Mar 2006)

FIDELITER

RIP Fusilier Howell


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2006)

I was just talking to him last afternoon... jesus... very upsetting...


----------



## Big Foot (13 Mar 2006)

RIP Brad.
As well, his brother would like to pass along thanks on behalf of his family for all the support the members of this forum are offering.


----------



## scaddie (13 Mar 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/story/ns-howell-armoury20060313.html

Another very sad incident. It's definitley a reminder of how dangerous our workplaces can be.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Mar 2006)

Sackville/Nova Scotia has no luck as of late.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (13 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Sackville/Nova Scotia has no luck as of late.



Seems very true indeed.
My condolences go out to the family.
RIP Fusilier Howell


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy (14 Mar 2006)

I am in the same unit as brad, and he was one of my best friends, thank you to everybody for showing you care
Im going to miss you so much buddy


----------



## NavyGirl280 (14 Mar 2006)

Our condolences to the family and friends of Pte. Bradley Stephen Howell. 

May you Rest In Peace   

S.Bradbury


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Mar 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends of Pte Howell.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## jswift872 (14 Mar 2006)

I am in the same Unit as Brad as well, I seen him around all the time. It's a big loss.    Rest in peace


----------



## Mike C (14 Mar 2006)

RIP Pte. Bradley Stephen Howell

I didnt know Pte. Howell but i do work at the Halifax Armoury as a member of 723 Comm Squad and see the P.L.F guys all the time so it is hard to hear about a death like this. My condolences to all Pte. Howell's friends and family. 




 Pte. MacInnis-Carr


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Mar 2006)

Rest in Peace Fusilier


----------



## adambomb (15 Mar 2006)

I'm Pte. Howell's older brother, Adam. 
I'd like to thank all of you for the outpouring of sympathy and support. It's been invaluable to myself and my family during this difficult time. I'm sorry that some of you never got a chance to meet him, but it's comforting to know that in some way he touched your lives.
There will be a service held for Brad on Saturday, and I'll re-post with more information as it comes.
Thank you all again,

Adam


----------



## big bad john (4 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2014

News Release
Charges Laid in Forklift Death
CFNIS (AR) 2006-06 - August 4, 2006

Halifax - After a thorough investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS), with assistance from local military police, charges have been laid in relation to the forklift accident that occurred at the Halifax Armoury March 13.  

A female soldier has been charged with improper driving (Section 111) and unauthorized use of a motor vehicle (Section 112) under the Code of Service Discipline of the National Defence Act. As the accused was under the age of 18 at the time of the incident, she cannot be identified. 

The accident resulted in the death of a young army reservist after he was caught between the forklift and another vehicle.

The NIS is an independent military police unit with the mandate to investigate serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property and employees, and CF personnel serving in Canada and around the world.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Aug 2006)

Well, that answers that then. Thanks for the post, BBJ


----------



## reccecrewman (4 Aug 2006)

Perhaps some closure to Pte. Howell's family..................

Regards


----------



## RainbowPwincess (8 Aug 2006)

thanks for the clearup. we used to live in Halifax before we got posted and i remember that day like it was yesterday. im glad that charges have been laid and hopefully this is a good lesson that the girl will take with her all of her life! i too hope Pte Howell's family has closure...


----------



## Jake (8 Aug 2006)

RIP Pte. Bradley Stephen Howell. Condolences to his family, friends as well as his unit.


----------



## Devlin (8 Aug 2006)

RIP troop...terribly sad and upsetting, thoughts and prayers to the family and friends


----------

